# Now in Shop: April Birthstone



## Justin (Apr 3, 2014)

The April Birthstone is now available in the Shop for 299 Bells. We've also restocked the Chocolate Cake to celebrate!


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Justin said:


> The April Birthstone is now available in the Shop for 299 Bells. We've also restocked the Chocolate Cake to celebrate!



Like always its sold out again


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

I was so lucky to be looking through the hq when I saw this xD


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 3, 2014)

Eehehehehe not enough bells >.>


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 3, 2014)

Justin said:


> The April Birthstone is now available in the Shop for 299 Bells. We've also restocked the Chocolate Cake to celebrate!



Heh, all sold out. One person got 'em all.

Oh well.


----------



## Lassy (Apr 3, 2014)

The April and March ones look very similar ?^?
Such a shame that someone snagged them all and didn't leave any for others :< ...


----------



## Amykins (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't understand how "restocking" works on TBT but considering EVERYTHING is always sold out, you'd think there'd be an option to just make certain items unlimited or just up it to contain an insane high number of them.

I've also been told by an admin that they are never going to restock one of the most valued and highly used items on the forum, the inbox upgrades, so...


----------



## Aizu (Apr 3, 2014)

Aww dang


----------



## Cudon (Apr 3, 2014)

I give up with collectibles. Always sold out. xL


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2014)

**** i better have enough bells by the end of the month


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Can I have your stuff then?



Dinomates said:


> I give up with collectibles. Always sold out. xL


----------



## Cou (Apr 3, 2014)

dashdiuasfyeauf so lucky I grabbed the March Birthstone just a few hours ago. Tsk, who knew you guys stocking late can be handy hehehehe

oh right, also, awesome april stone! gonna start saving up.. again..


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 3, 2014)

All I want is a chocolate cake...then my life will be complete ;_;


----------



## Jacob4 (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Can I have your stuff then?



You misinterpreted what s/he said, and _stop being so greedy._


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

F L a K e said:


> You misinterpreted what s/he said, and _stop being so greedy._


It was just a thought gosh


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2014)

Marvellous!


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Marvellous!



Would you welling to sell you feb stone?


----------



## Lassy (Apr 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Marvellous!



Your collection is really looking good  !


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 3, 2014)

Wow, karen that was kinda jerkish. The new birthstone is nice though- I hope to get one soon


----------



## Lassy (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Would you welling to sell you feb stone?



I highly doubt he/she will be willing to sell it as she/he's been collecting them ever since September, and if one is missing, then the collection isn't complete.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Lassy said:


> I highly doubt he/she will be willing to sell it as she/he's been collecting them ever since September, and if one is missing, then the collection isn't complete.



Aw well I really want one because I'm born in February


----------



## Lassy (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Aw well I really want one because I'm born in February



Perhaps start a thread in the TBT market offering a good price for it. I don't think begging for it will help, especially to ask those who clearly are keeping them :9


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 3, 2014)

I didn't realize that they had the March birthstone out yesterday, 'cause I paid 350 for one xD


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Lassy said:


> Perhaps start a thread in the TBT market offering a good price for it. I don't think begging for it will help, especially to ask those who clearly are keeping them :9


I wouldnt say begging...


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Wow, karen that was kinda jerkish. The new birthstone is nice though- I hope to get one soon



Yeah I am, I think I've been told that before tysm


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen said:


> Yeah I am, I think I've been told that before tysm


Guys she had good intentions get off her case


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Would you welling to sell you feb stone?



I would, but, I've worked really hard to get all of them as they come.



Lassy said:


> Your collection is really looking good  !



Thank you, darling.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I would, but, I've worked really hard to get all of them as they come.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, darling.


Dont worry I get it lol


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Dont worry I get it lol



The problem with the birthstones is that they can only be gifted once.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> The problem with the birthstones is that they can only be gifted once.


I dont get what that means... in other news you loss octavian even after I offered 1m to help u


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Lassy said:


> The April and March ones look very similar ?^?
> Such a shame that someone snagged them all and didn't leave any for others :< ...


I ONLY TOOK ONE BIRTHSTONE AND THE CAKES WERE ALREADY GONE IT WASNT ME


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader, If I buy the birthstone from the shop and gift it to you..You may not sell it or gift it to another player. So you need to find a player with a birthstone that has no gift message attached to it. As an example, I can't  give mine away.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> StormBlader, If I buy the birthstone from the shop and gift it to you..You may not sell it or gift it to another player. So you need to find a player with a birthstone that has no gift message attached to it. As an example, I can't  give mine away.



Oh ok then so i need someone who bought it themselves right?


----------



## Kit (Apr 3, 2014)

I got one! I put it right next to my March one
Don't be hating Karen guys!


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Oh ok then so i need someone who bought it themselves right?



Yes you got it.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> I ONLY TOOK ONE BIRTHSTONE AND THE CAKES WERE ALREADY GONE IT WASNT ME



It was me!


----------



## Kit (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen said:


> It was me!



But but Karen I want cake ;-;
I was at school at the time so I couldn't really blame anyone XD


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 3, 2014)

Why cant they have more chocolate cakes? 10 isn't enough ;_;


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Kit said:


> But but Karen I want cake ;-;
> I was at school at the time so I couldn't really blame anyone XD



I was at school too but I was at lunch break


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Kit said:


> But but Karen I want cake ;-;
> I was at school at the time so I couldn't really blame anyone XD



Don't worry guys Karen said she might do Giveaways with them in do time.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Why cant they have more chocolate cakes? 10 isn't enough ;_;



Because they are training us ...we are all Pavlov's dog


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 3, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Because they are training us ...we are all Pavlov's dog



Thats...kind of depressing actually ;_;


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Because they are training us ...we are all Pavlov's dog



You are amazing


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2014)

What is the point of getting so many?


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> What is the point of getting so many?



Wynaut? .-.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> What is the point of getting so many?



To sell and giveaway i guess...


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> What is the point of getting so many?


Selling them on the black market for drugs for TBT bells.


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 3, 2014)

Bowie said:


> What is the point of getting so many?



To make people breath fire of jealousy ._.
jokes its aight xD


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Because they are training us ...we are all Pavlov's dog



Hey yo I sent you a friend request awhile ago but it looks like you haven't seen it yet! so yeah check it out...


----------



## Kanapachi (Apr 3, 2014)

I guess Karen isn't leaving now. :L


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> I guess Karen isn't leaving now. :L



Why you where hopping he did?!


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Kanapachi said:


> I guess Karen isn't leaving now. :L



April fools!


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen said:


> April fools!


OMG KAREN YOU HAVE 10 CHOCOLATE CAKES WUT


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> OMG KAREN YOU HAVE 10 CHOCOLATE CAKES WUT



He bought dem all mwuhahahaha


----------



## Nkosazana (Apr 3, 2014)

why u do dis? ._.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> He bought dem all mwuhahahaha


Karen? He? lol what is logic


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Karen? He? lol what is logic



Its she*


----------



## toastia (Apr 3, 2014)

Hm...
well, at least I can go inactive with a april birthstone


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Prin said:


> Hm...
> well, at least I can go inactive with a april birthstone



I hope this is not a late April fools joke : (


----------



## toastia (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen said:


> I hope this is not a late April fools joke : (



no, its not


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen said:


> I hope this is not a late April fools joke : (


hai Karen gimme your cakes


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

I already gave some away


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen said:


> I already gave some away



May i have one?!


----------



## Flop (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't think begging is going to help much.


----------



## toastia (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> May i have one?!



Great goodness, please stop begging for collectibles.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Prin said:


> Great goodness, please stop begging for collectibles.



Its not begging! and she said she is giving dem away so wat do you expect?!


----------



## toastia (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> Its not begging! and she said she is giving dem away so wat do you expect?!



She said she already gave some away when SOMEONE else asked.
Yes, it is begging, cause everytime you see something you want you beg for it.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Prin said:


> She said she already gave some away when SOMEONE else asked.
> Yes, it is begging, cause everytime you see something you want you beg for it.



I beg?! More like i ask for it! dude just get off my case


----------



## toastia (Apr 3, 2014)

I know, but do you really expect people to give away rare collectibles just because one person asked for it? They would probably do a giveaway for everyone if they really wanted to give it away. Take Bowie's collection of birthstones: you don't just ask for something it took someone months to earn.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Prin said:


> I know, but do you really expect people to give away rare collectibles just because one person asked for it? They would probably do a giveaway for everyone if they really wanted to.



I geuss but asking dosnt hurt lol


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Prin said:


> I know, but do you really expect people to give away rare collectibles just because one person asked for it? They would probably do a giveaway for everyone if they really wanted to.



tbh I was but then everyone was like cramming for it and I'd feel bad if people got mad at me bcuz they didn't get chosen
So I just quietly gave one away to a friend :c


----------



## toastia (Apr 3, 2014)

Your right it doesn't but lol think about it before you ask.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karen said:


> tbh I was but then everyone was like cramming for it and I'd feel bad if people got mad at me bcuz they didn't get chosen
> So I just quietly gave one away to a friend :c


I would have done that too probably


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 3, 2014)

ok but i still need a cherry


----------



## SockHead (Apr 3, 2014)

Let it be known that I love Karen


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 3, 2014)

I had a great idea.

Stop putting limited stock on the collectibles...jeez.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Let it be known that I love Karen



Let it be known that Karen is now the King of TBT

- - - Post Merge - - -

All hail the cake king!


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2014)

HAHAHAHA YEEEEEES KAREN TOOK ALL THE CAKES HOLLLLLLLA

LOVE U BUDDY


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I had a great idea.
> 
> Stop putting limited stock on the collectibles...jeez.



no! D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



StormBlader said:


> Let it be known that Karen is now the King of TBT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> All hail the cake king!


 
Bow to me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> HAHAHAHA YEEEEEES KAREN TOOK ALL THE CAKES HOLLLLLLLA
> 
> LOVE U BUDDY



Is that a good thing ? @-@


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen said:


> no! D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



*Bows*

Edit: the Robot Cake Frog king 0.0


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 3, 2014)

Reizo said:


> ok but i still need a cherry


Karen just gave me a cherry! Thank you Karen!


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen, you are awesome. You deserve those cakes.

Everyone else just be jelly as hell.


----------



## Silversea (Apr 3, 2014)

It took me 36 seconds to add the birthstone to my cart. No wonder I never get any special collectibles myself.


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Karen, you are awesome. You deserve those cakes.
> 
> Everyone else just be jelly as hell.


Wow the Cake king and the Pokeball king


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Gandalf said:


> Karen, you are awesome. You deserve those cakes.
> 
> Everyone else just be jelly as hell.



LOL
some people advised me to hide them but I was like fk it all my cakes are staying

- - - Post Merge - - -



StormBlader said:


> Wow the Cake king and the Pokeball king



Please. I have 10 cakes and he has 4 Pokeballs
//owned


----------



## Zura (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen said:


> LOL
> some people advised me to hide them but I was like fk it all my cakes are staying
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


But pokeballs are more valuable. id say your about equal


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

StormBlader said:


> But pokeballs are more valuable. id say your about equal



Pfft fine


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 3, 2014)

I've been waiting for the April birthstone. Can a person only buy one?  Never cared for the others. I need diamonds. Happy Birthday To Me!!!  Shop won't let me purchase a couple more. :0(


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2014)

Amykins said:


> I've also been told by an admin that they are never going to restock one of the most valued and highly used items on the forum, the inbox upgrades, so...



The purple inbox might not be stocked as frequently (the last time being the BT Direct, I believe) but I don't think any of them have been discontinued.



Blizzard said:


> I've been waiting for the April birthstone. Can a person only buy one?  Never cared for the others. I need diamonds. Happy Birthday To Me!!!  Shop won't let me purchase a couple more. :0(



Yep, it's limited to one-per person.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen, the chocolate cake queen haha. How many chocolate cakes where listed this time and how many did Karen obtain? I am guessing all, but IDk if 15 or 10 were added to the shop. I forgot how many the number total was last time for the Chocolate Cake...


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 3, 2014)

Someone told me they restock 10  I bought 10 so I guess I got them all hahahahaha


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen said:


> Someone told me they restock 10  I bought 10 so I guess I got them all hahahahaha


LOL, ok thanks. You're army of Chocolate Cake shall dominate the world.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen you monster <3 :,)


----------



## unravel (Apr 4, 2014)

Karen you greedy ;w;

When will the Japanese symbol Collectible will restock?


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Apr 4, 2014)

LOL not enough bell to buy the birthstone still ><


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> LOL not enough bell to buy the birthstone still ><



*looks at your collectibles*

um


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> *looks at your collectibles*
> 
> um


I think she finally got enough. XD


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

I would say so, yes XD


----------

